

Show HN: My weekend project, DomainShuffler.com - geekgyrl
http://www.domainshuffler.com
I am always on the hunt for good domain names. Keyword search is a start, but I've always wanted to just browse random domain names to spark ideas. Built this quick web app in a weekend to shuffle through expired domain names which are available for registration.
======
geekgyrl
I am always on the hunt for good domain names. Keyword search is a start, but
I've always wanted to just browse random domain names to spark ideas. Built
this quick web app in a weekend to shuffle through expired domain names which
are available for registration.

------
dwyer
>Go Daddy

You must be new here.

~~~
geekgyrl
First post on HN, but definitely familiar with GoDaddy reputation (SOPA
stance, some think GoDaddy sucks, etc). I've thought about this. May offer
other registrar options for the GoDaddy haters.

------
larrys
Interesting. I would post the domain price on the initial screen. Also, how
are you generating the names?

I would also put "Would you pay $x for this domain?" Then when the person
clicks say "guess what, it's only $12.99"

~~~
geekgyrl
A tagline to draw interest is a good suggestion! Will consider adding one.

The domain names are retrieved from expired domain lists published daily
(various sources). I wrote a backend script to check domain name availability
with a Whois lookup (runs every 2 hours for updates). At any given time, a
random sampling of a larger domain set is available on the site for quick
shuffling.

~~~
larrys
I would also give people the option to "mark" a domain to add it to a running
list and/or the ability to go "back" in direction as well.

~~~
geekgyrl
Great ideas also! Will add to the feature enhancements list.

